# Oil change question: How much oil drains from your engine usually?



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So I just changed my oil today after about 7k miles. I put it off alittle more then usual after seeing that oil analysis that someone put up here a couple weeks ago. He had his analyzed after 10k miles and was told it could go to 12k and still be good. I usually change mine right around 5k but I think im gonna extend that interval to 7k now since I use the exact same oil as that user. I always get Pentosin high performance oil from ECS tuning, which consists of a 5qt jug and another qt bottle. Ever since Ive had my car, I usually only use the jug and half of the other qt bottle and it will be topped off. Everytime I drain my oil for an oil change, I fill back up the 5qt jug about to the top. Is this about normal for the 2.5? Just curious how much oil some of you other guys drain out when you do your oil changes?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i fill and drain over 5.5lts


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I do notice whenever I remove my splash shield underneath the engine, right under the oil filter there is usually a build up of dirt and debris. Makes me think my filter housin prolly has a slow leak and the oil buildups on top of the plastic and collects all the dirt there. Could be why Im usually alittle short on oil drained then whats actually put in. Im gonna give the ECS aluminum housing a try since it seems way better then having a plastic one that can crack and leak.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone else wanna chime in here?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I buy the Pentosin as well and usually only have to put in half to three-quarters of the single quart. Guess it is pretty normal. 

I also only fill up the 5 qt when pouring old oil.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty much filled up a 6qt oil drain container when I just recently changed my oil for the first time and put in mobil 1 0w40 european formula. The only reason why it was nearly 6qts is the dam thing was over filled from the dealer. Way past the max line. My plan is to change every 5k. Dealer is ever 10k and I do the in between. But after seeing how overfilled it was maybe I will do it all myself. But then again its free. Does anyone know what oil they use at dealerships?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pretty sure its mobile 1


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright guys thanks for the input. Guess thats normal for our engines.


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

I wanna say they use castrol at dealers


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> pretty sure its mobile 1


 Pretty sure you're incorrect lol
Mobil 1 is correct.

I drain essentially what I pour in. I have noticed the oil coming out still has some life to it, its not really all that bad. Then again, i'm trying to not cake up oil in the feed and return in my snail. So I'll continue to play it safe


----------



## ArminT (Mar 8, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Pretty sure you're incorrect lol
> Mobil 1 is correct.


 lol are you being the grammar police?

lol
anyways i jsut had oil change at dealer because i have to in order to keep the warranty.... so dumb.... but they put the next service sticker that said "We feature Valvoline".... this makes me wonder how do i know exactly what they are putting in.... if its really fully synthetic or whatever... hmmmmm


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if this will help you or not, but thought I would chime in here as well. I check my oil levels about every 2K miles during my 10K between changes and I am never low. I also haven't measured how much oil I drain, as I let it drain into a big 55 gallon container. I would say that as long as your oil levels stay within the safe marks on the dip stick you are perfectly fine.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> pretty sure its mobile 1



Dealers can use whatever they want to buy, however, VWOA has contracts with Castrol.

VW service stations at VW dealers are normally using Castrol syntec 5w40.

The 2.5L in my Jetta is a 6.5qt sump.

When I do oil changes, I add 6 qts to the sump, then normally about 1/4 of the 7th bottle to get the level at the top end of the dipstick.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

My dealer uses Castrol 5w-40

My personal friend who works at the dealer says the jetta 2.5 needs 6.3quarts of oil. 

I never check my oil. I know it sound stupid but I have 0 leaks, don't beat on my car and I've never had one issue. I do look at my driveway from time to time to check for leaks but I don't worry about it. I have even driven my car probably most of you in this thread (not that I am proud of in anyway):banghead:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

to the OP, i generally drain about 5 quarts during each oil change...possibly 5.5 quarts. my car generally burns about .5 quarts for every 4K miles driven...somewhere in that range.

how much is the Pentosin w/shipping from ECS? i find no reason not to use Castrol 5w40 from autozone because they have it on sale for


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Its right around 60 shipped with oil, filter, and drain plug. I chose not to use Castrol because I actually can never find it at any of my autoparts stores around here when I need to so I kinda gave up on that. Also, I kinda wanted a better quality synthetic then just your run of the mill oil. Ive went with Pentosin from ECS because they include everything in one kit and I dont gotta go shopping around for each part. Only reason Ive been changin mine around 5k is cause thats usually when the service indicator light will go off and because I want my engine to be as well taken care of internaly as possible. Seeing that this oil wears at a very good rate made me change my mind about my intervals. 7k it is from now on.


----------



## j0rb (Sep 17, 2011)

From the Bentley Service Manual (Oil Capacity with Filter):

2.5L 5-Cylinder Gasoline (codes BGP, BGQ) - 6.0 Liters (6.3 qt.)
2.5L 5-Cylinder Gasoline (codes CBTA, CBUA) - 5.5 Liters (5.8 qt.)


----------

